# SkyRaider Questions..



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

How do I overclock? It won't let me go above 1 GHz


----------



## sporty377 (Jul 27, 2011)

Skyraider uses stock htc kernel....to overclock u have to flash a custom kernel....im using skyraider rom as we speak w/stock htc kernel and its runs smooth with out overclocking it....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeap, I've been using SR for a couple of months now and have tried other kernels and IMO's, for example, OC'd to 1.4ghz and I didn't _*feel*_ any difference (I didn't know it was OC'd, which helped from biasing or influencing me).

I did NOT try any benchmarks, nor would I. I use my smartphone as just that, a smartphone, not a benchmark device.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

The Ziggy kernel attatched to skyraider zues 1.3's OP is an awesome kernel. I'm running it with SoaB 1.04 and the Verizon extended battery for the tbolt. I'm overclocked at 1.3 ghz and I got 17 hrs of life with HEAVY usage yesterday and still only ate 50% of my battery. Thats my recommended set up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

